# What should I make?



## agp (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi fellow chefs, I need some ideas on what to make for a potluck I'm going to. This is a *Valentine's day themed potluck* party, with ~15-20 in attendance. I'm thinking of something that's *easy to transport*, and preferably requires *no utensils*. However, edible utensils or some non-traditional disposable utensils (I'm thinking pipettes for sauces) will do as well. It doesn't have to be a main dish, or a big dish. Hors d'oeuvres will be just fine. *Cheaper is better*. I think I can cook well, if not then I can at least follow instructions well. However, I have little to no experience when it comes to dessert.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 31, 2013)

Make a lasagna Bolognaise. Hey look, you're a hero now. For dessert? Tiramisu.


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 31, 2013)

Bacon wrapped gargonzola stuffed dates. Amazing bites.


----------



## ptolemy (Jan 31, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Bacon wrapped gargonzola stuffed dates. Amazing bites.



that sounds awesome!!!


----------



## ChefOnAWire (Jan 31, 2013)

El Pescador said:


> Bacon wrapped gargonzola stuffed dates. Amazing bites.



I stuff mine with chorizo and serve with a romanesco sauce. They really are a crowd pleaser.


----------



## SpikeC (Jan 31, 2013)

Beef heart kabobs.


----------



## pumbaa (Jan 31, 2013)

chicken fried sweetbreads always are a good one. different but everyone loves fried food. i do it as a passed with crispy collard greens and a red eye gravy.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 1, 2013)

eggrolls, summer rolls, or spring rolls. you can put anything in them, it's easy to make alot of them and no utensils or mess when eating them. You can also make a million different sauces.


----------



## stereo.pete (Feb 2, 2013)

Fried Chicken Skins on a skewer with a coarse ground mustard for dipping.


----------



## SpikeC (Feb 2, 2013)

Valentines day? Chicken heart rumaki!


----------



## Jmadams13 (Feb 10, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Fried Chicken Skins on a skewer with a coarse ground mustard for dipping.



Think I just felt it move, lol. Something yummy about chicken skin. I second this recomendation


----------



## Mike9 (Feb 11, 2013)

stereo.pete said:


> Fried Chicken Skins on a skewer with a coarse ground mustard for dipping.



I will third this one - or you could do hearts on some skewers, livers on some skewers and skins on others like yakitori - with a spicy eel sauce for dipping . . . and who wouldn't like that??? I'm getting hungry thinking about it :hungry:


----------



## stphntrjllo (Feb 12, 2013)

If you want to wow people you have a billion options from roasted lamb saddle to pasta dishes like homemade agnolotti or ravioli. If you want to make it quick and easy bring charcuterie and cheeses paired with wine and dried fruits maybe some mustarda's


----------

